# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Έξυπνος διακόπτης sonoff

## siderasp

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα,
αγόρασα κάτι έξυπνους διακόπτες της sonoff καθώς και άλλα πραγματάκια αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δε μπορώ να τους συνδέσω. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει οι διακόπτες αυτοί θέλουν και ουδέτερο καλώδιο που δε βλέπω να έχω εγώ στο διακόπτη. Παρακάτω σας παραθέτω φωτογραφίες με τον υπάρχον διακόπτη, τον ήδη συνδεδεμένο και τον καινούργιο. Επίσης δοκίμασα όλους τους δυνατούς συνδυασμούς καλωδίων στο διακόπτη και δε δούλευε... έκανε κάτι περίεργα και αναβόσβηνε γρήγορα η λάμπα.
Μπορείτε να με καθοδηγήσετε στο τι μπορώ να κάνω για να τον συνδέσω; 

φάκελος στο drive με φωτογραφίες. https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...Ws?usp=sharing

----------


## kioan

Παρόμοια συζήτηση πριν λίγο καιρό:
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=94977

Η λύση είναι να τραβήξεις ουδέτερο από γειτονικό κουτί. Άλλος τρόπος δεν υπάρχει. 








> Επίσης δοκίμασα όλους τους δυνατούς συνδυασμούς καλωδίων στο διακόπτη και δε δούλευε... έκανε κάτι περίεργα και αναβόσβηνε γρήγορα η λάμπα.



Αν δεν κατανοείς τι δοκιμάζεις και γιατί, καλύτερα σταματά και κάλεσε κάποιον επαγγελματία να το συνδέσει. 
Το ρευμα σκοτώνει και δεν ενδείκνυται για τυχαίες δοκιμές. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb (23-05-19)

----------


## aktis

Σαφώς θέλει ουδέτερο για να παίξει , το λέει καθαρά στις οδηγίες ο Κινέζος  ... δύο καλώδια μπαίνουν στον διακόπτη δυο βγαίνουν 

Το ευκολότερο είναι να παρεμβάλεις το sonoff πριν το φωτιστικό εκεί που έχεις και ουδέτερο και φάση .

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΟΜΩΣ ... ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ ...
https://www.patris.gr/2019/05/22/ti-...me-ton-patera/

----------


## leosedf

Απορώ γιατί όλοι βάζουν τα σαβουροσόνοφ όταν πολύ απλά μπορείς να βάλεις λάμπα έτοιμη με wifi που είναι και tunable η έχει και χρώματα και είναι συμβατή με όλα.

----------

nick1974 (24-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Απορώ γιατί όλοι βάζουν τα σαβουροσόνοφ όταν πολύ απλά μπορείς να βάλεις λάμπα έτοιμη με wifi που είναι και tunable η έχει και χρώματα και είναι συμβατή με όλα.



το μαρκετινγκ εχει γινει ολοκληρη επιστημη γι αυτο καποια πραγματα προβαλλονται με το ομομα της εταιριας κινοχι με το τι ειναι πραγματικα.
Πχ αυτη τη δτιγμη πινω ενα κουτακι coca cola zero
 ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο προιον με τη light και η coca cola την εβγαλε σε μαυρο-κοκκινο επειδη οι μαρκετιστες της πιστευαν οτι με αυτα τα χρωματα και αυτο το ονομα θα εχει πολυ μεγαλυτερη απηχηση στο αντρικο κοινο, ενω η light με αυτο το ονομα και το ασημενιο χρωμα πιο πολυ ειχε target group το γυναικειο κοινο, και τελικα οχι μονο πεσαν μεσα 10000% αλλα αυξησαν και τις πωλησεις τους σε ανθρωπους που απλα με ενα χρωμα κι ενα ονομα, οποτε ολα παιζουν το ρολο τους κι αυτο ειναι που εκμεταλευονται.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Εγώ που έχω ένα ρημαδοπολυφωτο με 9 g9 τι βάζω;

----------


## leosedf

Άλλο πολύφωτο. :Lol:

----------

vasilllis (24-05-19)

----------


## antonisfa

Και άλλο sonoff για χρήση θερμοσιφώνου ή a/c κλπ. αντί λάμπας wifi

----------


## leosedf

Ιδίως αν μπει στο θερμοσίφωνα θα έχεις και δωρεάν πυροτεχνήματα.

----------


## vasilllis

Mπα,πανω απο δυο χρονια δουλευει απροβληματιστα.Και με τα τελευταια firmware εχει και delay off για να μν το ξεχνας.

----------

antonisfa (24-05-19)

----------


## leosedf

Εξαρτάται το φορτίο, 10Α ρελέ έχει και επαφές ψιλές, για κάνε έναν έλεγχο μην έχει καρβουνιάσει μέσα.

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν το εχω απευθειας συνδεμενο.Δινω σε ρελε 25Α διπολικο (θερμοσιφωνα)

----------

